# More #$*!# posts!!!!



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

...You maggots make me sick.. you call yourselves EOS fans!?!?!? You call yourselves "enthusiasts"?
*Horsefeathers!!!* 
I've never seen a sorrier bunch that post so little and call themselves a car club!!! I want 50 pushups... and just after that I want you posting photos of your cars. driving experiences.. impressions.. reactions.. Mods, accessories, you name it. I'm talking the whole enchalada... not this Beverly Hill french asian cuisine of posts that are being served up here.. where its about a square inch of food on a plate.. which costs you $160 and you are hungry even before you leave the restaurant!!!
So get on it!! Snap those photos... type up those reports. get your ass in gear, private, or I'll suck those manberries out through your nose using an industrial wetvac since you ain't using them!


















_Modified by archiea at 8:28 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: More #$*!# posts!!!! (archiea)*

IB4TL


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: More #$*!# posts!!!! (archiea)*

Yes sir. Sir!!


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

that should be SIR! YES! SIR!


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I think everyone is too busy out driving thier Eos's......SIR!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*

my EOS is still waiting to be transfered from overseas but will be on active duty SOON.........how many times can i post just my floor mats!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (just-jean)*









"I am Gunnery Seargent Hartmann, your senior Eos instructor..."
IB4TL


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And you can ask "Gunny" Brendan when my EOS will be on active duty....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Gunny "Brendan" My EOS appears to AWOL. Please investigate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Gunny "Brendan" My EOS appears to AWOL. Please investigate









It didn't pass PT so it's on KP.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Wonderval!*









So THERE! LOL


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: More #$*!# posts!!!! (archiea)*

ANOTHER!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: More #$*!# posts!!!! (Paldi)*

Please tell me the second one was done with Photoshop too.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: More #$*!# posts!!!! (mark_d_drake)*

OK. yes, both from a German website. The following is my own creation. A Phaeton look.








Protection where you need it!
The Phaeteos




















_Modified by Paldi at 12:54 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark
Diurnal/nocturnal, whatever: The Sergeant's fingers at the top seem to be describing the size of something. Hmm...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Well, the car is short! I think a 4-door would be interesting. Anybody want to try that mod???




















_Modified by Paldi at 12:35 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Well, the car is short! I think a 4-door would be interesting. Anybody want to try that mod???


















_Modified by Paldi at 12:35 PM 1-20-2007_








I love that ! I'd be the first to do that mod', but I'd need a HUGE donation . . any takers


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Yes but how many pieces would the roof need to fold into


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

does this count as * & @ % ?????----it was stuck on my wheel wells


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Did I stutter.... Did I not speak loudly enough? Are you now too busy driving your car to post anymore?
MORE %*&$!# POSTS! 
I want to see pictures of colors, interiors, mods, etc. I want to see more reviews, long term reviews, first drives.. you name it!! The weather is warming up, SO POST LIKE YOU MEAN IT, OR ELSE!!! 

























(ferb!)


_Modified by archiea at 9:54 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

And where is your EOS may we ask....


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Did I stutter.... Did I not speak loudly enough? Are you now too busy driving your car to post anymore?
MORE %*&$!# POSTS! 
I want to see pictures of colors

























_Modified by archiea at 9:54 PM 3-7-2007_


your troops are scattered but they are starting to post colors-----just not in YOUR thread HAHAHAHAHAHAH








http://www.frappr.com/vweos
heres one of my dashboard for you


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_ SO POST LIKE A WHORE OR ELSE!!! 



...........he made me do it








































LeMans
























oh and lets not forget the little Ipod that i waited so long for










_Modified by just-jean at 12:42 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_And where is your EOS may we ask....









Yea, where's your EOS?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Its in basic training, waiting for battle!!!
Order Configuration
Model Year: 2007
Model: 1F77V3 EOS 2.0T AUTO
Exterior Color: D1D1 WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC
Interior Color: QT BEIGE LEATHERETTE
Options: EMM RUBBER MATS (SET OF 4)
ESG SPLASH GUARDS (SET OF 4)
PLE 2.0 "LE MANS" ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE
Commnum - Y18867
VIN -
Status - Production Stock
Showing currently as "Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/08/2007"

now that I;ve shown you my manberries, SHOW ME YOURS, MAGGOT!!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Its in basic training, waiting for battle!!!
Commnum - Y18867
VIN -
Status - Production Stock
Showing currently as "Status - Production Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/08/2007"



When did you put your order in at the dealer? My Commnum is Y18811 and I orderd mine on 12/29/06 . It had the same ETA for Production stock and now it's in transit with next ETA 4/2. My dealer send me an e-mail that it was supposed to be a the dealer 4/16 or possibly sooner!
We may not be on the same boat though since yours is going to the west coast.











_Modified by chocoholic_too at 12:24 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: More #$*!# posts!!!! (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
CRAP!!! this wait is KILLING ME!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!! I think I'm cracking... Nothing works anymore!: breathing, drinking, fantacising, sitting in EOS at dealerships, stalking owners.... NOTHING!! I'm out of pastimes!!! I..... I.... need a new fix... I need help.... professional help!!!!! I'm falling apart at the seams... its ugly.... 














































breathe deep, put your head between your knees, prepare for crash.....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
When did you put your order in at the dealer? My Commnum is Y18811 and I orderd mine on 12/29/06 . It had the same ETA for Production stock and now it's in transit with next ETA 4/2. My dealer send me an e-mail that it was supposed to be a the dealer 4/16 or possibly sooner!
We may not be on the same boat though since yours is going to the west coast.








_Modified by chocoholic_too at 12:24 PM 3-11-2007_

Mine was also orderd on the 29 or there abouts. currently my is in the port in San diego being tested, they even sent me a video of them testing it.. how nice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioNIFZY-l80
it shoudl arrive on may 15, according to the dealer.. hopefully not witht he same set of wheels!!!


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

that video is just disturbing what some punks would do to such a beatiful car....*****do not watch if you have a weak stomach!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*More bejeezies posts!!!!*

Ok, I'm a little testy now.. its a day before delivery.. and I know some of you folks are going away for the weekend.. but its still no excuse...
MORE FEEBIN" POSTS!!!
I don't care if you have to buy a new accessory or set of rims to post... just bleepin' post... something... a picture of the ashtray!!!!! 
This is going to be a long night.... I'm..I'm... starting to crack.... I feel dizzy...







Sweaty... Kinda like withdrawl symptoms.... Oh yeah.. thats right.. because YOU GUYS AIN'T POSTING!!!!!
its been months that many of you have had your EOS... selfishly driving around like a bunch of trust fund babies walking into an orphanage just to tell the foster kids how much you hate your rich parents!!! You'll hint at a small adventure that you had in your car... post a little experience here.. while many of us have been waiting months for our cars!!!! you dealer inventory whores who just snatch up arbitrary EOS's at dealers while some of us have to wait months just because we didn't want a silver, black or red EOS!! 
Selfish I say!!! to your breatheren!!!!! To withold your experiences!!! The thread on people reporting their long term experience with the EOS.. dead.... never used.... You guys just keep on driving... maybe logging in for your own amusement while some of us sit here hugging a bag of cheetos while hitting the refresh button.. hoping for MORE FLEEPIN' POSTS!!!!
I've branched out.. hit other forums.. but its the same people...NOT FERPIN' POSTING!!! Like its too hard to tap on your keyboards!?!?! Its it to large a BURDEN to help your future fellow EOI's weather out the storm of waiting? but NAWH.. you're too busy driving.. enjoying yoruselves... getting a tan.... 
Selfish!! you should all be ashamed!!! you call yourself Enthusiasts?? hmmmmph!! Fairweather enthusisast I say...!!! 
More bleepity posts!!!!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: More bejeezies posts!!!! (archiea)*

What experiences? My commute toand from work, the shopping center, dinner out or the movies.....all with the top down? I found one I wanted that wasn't red, black or silver. I wanted either thunder blue or island gray and ended up with island gray. The weather in Virginia Beach has been absolutely perfect for top down driving. It's been in the mid 70s to lower 80s here with a nice little breeze and low humidity. I've been driving through our oceanfront area just to see what eye candy there is. It's much easier to see and be recognized with the top down;-)


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Now your gloating!!!!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*

Me? Really now.......who asked for more posts?


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Erm, not much to say about the car really, it's ok, drop the top in the morning if weather dry, use sun block on nose for wind, it drives fairly well. Is that ok archiea? Gloatless enough? 
I LOVE IT! I would just like to take this chance to apologise to an ancient sleepy little ivy clad dog-legged hamlet near me. I am ashamed to say I put the dsg in S, and listen to the V6 reverberate. Sorry, sorry.


----------

